# Kindly Identify Coil



## johan (29/5/14)

Can someone kindly assist in identifying this coil as I would like to purchase a couple. It comes out of a Vivi Nova look alike atomizer. The atomizer body has some propriety threading (bigger than ego threading, +/- M11), but the coil threading is same as Protank mini 3. Thanks


----------



## Derick (29/5/14)

Just Looks like a vivi-nova coil - Vapemob and e-ciggies sell them I believe

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan (29/5/14)

Derick said:


> Just Looks like a vivi-nova coil - Vapemob and e-ciggies sell them I believe



Thanks Derick that's sharp!


----------



## Rowan Francis (29/5/14)

yup looks like a coil to me .

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Xhale (29/5/14)

i dont have any to measure and compare, but by looks it is very similar to the "ce5" (the ce4's that had replacable coils...dunno what they are really called as some people called them ce4+ and the chinese just made it up as they went along.
Here is a picture form google on a ce5 coil




the bit at the bottom, below the silicon rubber as illustrated in this picture came as a flat bottom (type A) or as a nippled bottom (type B), although in reality many vendors sell many variants.
I do hope you get a 100% identification of your coil, but you picked possibly the most generic, copied, mutated coil to identify

easy to rebuild though

edit: as mentioned above many clone vivi nova's used these coils. But the genuine vivi nova (popular one was the 2.5) didnt...I mean, yes it used coils that looked like this, but the dimensions were all different

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan (29/5/14)

Thanks @Vern, yes looks like TYPE A. No problem for me to rebuild, but have to get some as the original one's coil body lost the top silicone cup.


----------



## Xhale (29/5/14)

yeah they all tend to screw into the receptacle, but the bottom bit may not connect electrically..so no firing.
or it is too long, so it connects, but leaks.
I'm so so happy the world moved to standardise (almost) on evod/protank type coils...I was losing my mind buying spares for my vape shop for the atomizers we had sold, and even the suppliers would just shrug their shoulders and say "we've moved on..so should you", which is fine except the customers didnt want to buy a new clearo, when they had already bought a clearo so they could replace the coils.


----------



## johan (29/5/14)

Vern said:


> yeah they all tend to screw into the receptacle, but the bottom bit may not connect electrically..so no firing.
> or it is too long, so it connects, but leaks.
> I'm so so happy the world moved to standardise (almost) on evod/protank type coils...I was losing my mind buying spares for my vape shop for the atomizers we had sold, and even the suppliers would just shrug their shoulders and say "we've moved on..so should you", which is fine except the customers didnt want to buy a new clearo, when they had already bought a clearo so they could replace the coils.



Luckily the receptacle has a spring loaded centre pin, so that should not be a problem, will put up a picture of this "weird" Vivi Nova look alike.


----------



## johan (29/5/14)

@Vern here's a pic of the atomizer; left hand side screw unto battery section (M10.5 x ??mm threading) and right hand side for 510 drip tip (quite deep and use longer than standard drip tip with 2 o-rings):


----------



## Rowan Francis (29/5/14)

somebody @VapeKing should be able to confirm that they have those coils in stock .. and they are open on Saturdays too

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Xhale (29/5/14)

never seen that before I'm afraid
its for a pipe?


----------



## johan (29/5/14)

Vern said:


> never seen that before I'm afraid
> its for a pipe?



Yes that's why the drip tip came with 2 o-rings

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Xhale (29/5/14)

I'm voting your post "optimistic"
(first time I have used that label)
lol
the epipe (especially older ones) used proprietary threads to try lock people in..in fact, almost every ecig manufacturer tried to use proprietary threads until ego came along and standardised things a bit.
If you know the name of the pipe, I'm quite ok with google..we can try figure out what the coils were called, and form there we go find compatibles


----------



## BumbleBee (29/5/14)

I have a few of those little silicon cups, pm me your PO box and I'll snail mail you some

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan (29/5/14)

Vern said:


> I'm voting your post "optimistic"
> (first time I have used that label)
> lol
> the epipe (especially older ones) used proprietary threads to try lock people in..in fact, almost every ecig manufacturer tried to use proprietary threads until ego came along and standardised things a bit.
> If you know the name of the pipe, I'm quite ok with google..we can try figure out what the coils were called, and form there we go find compatibles



Thanks Vern, I can get hold of new atomizers and coils from the manufacturer, but if I can come right locally with coils I can restore the pipe (No name chinese knock off) much quicker than wait from manufacturer.


----------



## johan (29/5/14)

BumbleBee said:


> I have a few of those little silicon cups, pm me your PO box and I'll snail mail you some



Thanks Bumblebee I appreciate your kind offer, but don't waste your time, I'll buy a cheap coil locally and just use the silicone cup if need be.


----------



## BumbleBee (29/5/14)

johan said:


> Thanks Bumblebee I appreciate your kind offer, but don't waste your time, I'll buy a cheap coil locally and just use the silicone cup if need be.


No worries

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rowan Francis (29/5/14)

I got a few ce5 cups lying around

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------

